# cat suddenly hissing and loudly attacking every reflection



## nnaser (Feb 15, 2010)

My 10 month old cat has suddenly started hissing, growling and attacking every reflection she sees. First it was just the mirrors, now its moved on to the oven, any glass tables, windows, even the slight reflections seen on wooden furniture such as our bed. She has become really really paranoid and her extremely loud screams are scaring everyone in the house. When she isn't being paranoid, she'll still be loving and affectionate with us but the second she see's any hint of a reflection she goes a bit psychotic. I'm really scared for her. I have been searching all over the internet for any reason and solution to this problem and the only thing I found to be a bit helpful was that when cats are in pain, they growl a lot. Maybe the discomfort from her pregnancy ( first pregnancy) is causing her to be this way. It's still strange that every reflective surface she's seen for the past 10 months is freaking her out now. Her behaviour is affecting the whole family and we're all really scared and worried. She is constantly hissing and growling and attacking every reflection. Please help!


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Welcome to CatForum and I hope we can help.

What your cat is doing sounds like either a pregnant hormonal over-reaction and/or Redirected/Misdirected-Aggression.

LittleBigCats has some great articles about this phenomena.
http://www.littlebigcat.com/index.php?a ... acasestudy

There are several things you can do to help your kitty get past this, in a more natural way without resorting to sedatives from the vet. Feliway plug-ins work like air-fresheners, but they release a cat-pheromone that tells the cat everything is cool and to be mellow. Things you can put in their food/water are Composure Liquid and Rescue Remedy.
I haven't used either of these products, but others have and have reported having great results.
Best of luck,
heidi =^..^=


----------



## nnaser (Feb 15, 2010)

i can't find any of these products here in dubai  is there any home remedies? my cat is so paranoid, angry and aggressive i'm really worried.


----------



## Heidi n Q (Nov 22, 2006)

Can you mail-order? I don't know of any home-remedies other than trying to de-stress the kitty and give it plenty of loving attention.


----------

